# Need advice and help fast about a 15 month old guinea pig



## Lisa Beck (Nov 30, 2020)

Hi I adopted a guinea pig called princess the person I got her from said she was born in June 2019 she hasn't had any pregnancy but I got her 3 weeks ago and clearly see she is pregnant I can see them move inside of her and can feel 3 babys I took her to the vets pdsa they scaned her and said yes there's 3 babys and would say the next 10 -14 days so I explained i have read that guinea pigs won't be able to have a normal birth and most likely die giving birth after 8 months of age I have became very close to her I asked if they would give her a c section to save her and her babys as I wasn't going to sell them I would be keeping them all myself but obviously if males separate as I don't want to be a breader I love animals of all kinds but the vets have said they won't give her a c section and let nature take its course which shocked me him saying that and said even tho she hasn't had any babys and being the age she is she can still have a normal birth without complications and healthy babys until about 2yrs of age now im confused as I don't want anything to happen to her and her being heavily pregnant watch her die and not be able to get the babys out its breaking my heart now just thinking about it I suffer from agnophobia and since I have got her she lies on me gives me kisses falls asleep on my neck and she's my best friend can some one give me some advice please I can't afford a privet vet at the minute due to the cost of it I don't have much money until next month and by then it will be to late like I said she was already pregnant when I got her but wasn't told


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

I'm in the same position. Got 2 pigs a month ago and told they were boys. Anyways I triple checked 2 days after I got them and ones a sow and is pregnant. Due to pop this week. Difference is she's 3-4 months old. 

From what I know 6-8 months is the cut off point really. Do you know if she's had a litter before?

In all honesty I'd talk to another vet and maybe try and talk to a few rescues and get their take on it.


----------



## Lisa Beck (Nov 30, 2020)

Engel98 said:


> I'm in the same position. Got 2 pigs a month ago and told they were boys. Anyways I triple checked 2 days after I got them and ones a sow and is pregnant. Due to pop this week. Difference is she's 3-4 months old.
> 
> From what I know 6-8 months is the cut off point really. Do you know if she's had a litter before?
> 
> In all honesty I'd talk to another vet and maybe try and talk to a few rescues and get their take on it.


No shes not had any she was with her sister then she died and the person got a boy and instead of reading up on how early they can mate from must of put him in with her I spoke to 3 vets they have also said it will be dangerous but they said she should still have a chance but a c section is going to cost me £300 I would pay it but I don't get paid for a little while yet and can't borrow it and then it could be to late its got me really scared I will lose her if she dies b4 the babys are born they will die as well inside my heart is breaking just thinking it so all I can do is hope and pray she can do this and hopefully have healthy babys if not I hope she survives and the babys die I no that sounds horrible but I'm attached to her and I won't no the babys


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Lisa Beck said:


> No shes not had any she was with her sister then she died and the person got a boy and instead of reading up on how early they can mate from must of put him in with her I spoke to 3 vets they have also said it will be dangerous but they said she should still have a chance but a c section is going to cost me £300 I would pay it but I don't get paid for a little while yet and can't borrow it and then it could be to late its got me really scared I will lose her if she dies b4 the babys are born they will die as well inside my heart is breaking just thinking it so all I can do is hope and pray she can do this and hopefully have healthy babys if not I hope she survives and the babys die I no that sounds horrible but I'm attached to her and I won't no the babys


Best thing to do is talk to your vet about your situation and create a payment plan. You have a duty of care as do they. Not going to lie I don't have all the money in the world but my vets are very good and if there's a payment I can't pay in full they'll allow me to pay at a later date.

You'll need to have a vet on stand by just in case anything goes wrong with her. Baby is too big, gets stuck or even retained.

Older sows ligaments aren't as flexible as a young sows so don't allow the pelvis to open fully which is why it's more difficult for them.

Is there a PDSA near you? (I'm assuming you're in the UK?)


----------

